# Pope Tank Bike in Stockton, Ca., $700.00



## IngoMike (Nov 10, 2020)

Vintage Pope Bicycle - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

I’m selling a vintage Pope, needs a new paint. Good restoration project all parts are original to...



					stockton.craigslist.org


----------



## gkeep (Nov 10, 2020)

And it needs a repaint??? Or is that already an old repaint?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 11, 2020)

Tank looks like a repaint for sure, frame looks original.


----------



## FSH (Nov 14, 2020)

That bike looks nice


----------

